# GARAGE ALTERNATIVE



## snowplowking (Jan 11, 2020)

So does anyone have any ideas on how to keep at least one of my 1 ton dumps warm over the winter? Can't afford to build a garage but thinking about one of those salt storage tent type buildings. Maybe something made of high grade canvas or something that I can put some type of heat sourse maybe a torpedo heater where it will keep my truck and its contents, rock salt about 50 degrees overnight so it does freeze up. I have a budget ov 10k I'd like a garage but settled for anything that will work. Thanks


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

If you have the space do a garage,
$10k makes some decent payments in building on credit, the equity itself will pay for it in the long run.
Heating something uninsulated is more money out the window.
Building doesnt get cheaper...do it now.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I can't imagine keeping a tent at 50* overnight. 
Not sure of your situation, but a pole type building could be built and the concrete floors poured later. 
That would save a few bucks up front. 
Of course augering the holes this time of year may not be possible.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Mr.Markus said:


> If you have the space do a garage,
> $10k makes some decent payments in building on credit, the equity itself will pay for it in the long run.
> Heating something uninsulated is more money out the window.
> Building doesnt get cheaper...do it now.


My landlord put 2" foam on our shop walls couple years ago.
Amazing difference, saves us almost $300/ year.
The ceiling gas fiberglass Batts in the attic.
If he would do the foam inside our shop ceiling too, I bet we could save another $300.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

https://www.farmtek.com/farm/supplies/home


----------



## snowplowking (Jan 11, 2020)

EWSplow said:


> I can't imagine keeping a tent at 50* overnight.
> Not sure of your situation, but a pole type building could be built and the concrete floors poured later.
> That would save a few bucks up front.
> Of course augering the holes this time of year may not be possible.


Thanks that's probably more of what I meant and I'd have to wait until spring but appreciate the help I'll look into this immediately


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Another quick thought.
Buy 2 containers set them with a gap between them and build a roof (or temporary roof) over them.
You'd have storage in the containers and you could park your truck between them.
Salt could be stored in a container.


----------



## smitts961 (Sep 8, 2015)

Have you looked into a carport style garage? Check out Carolinacarports.com or similar. Can get a decent sized building for pretty cheap.


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

If I had a 10k budget I'd be looking at something like this, and a used outdoor wood furnace.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/DuroSPAN-S...rand=Duro+Span&_trksid=p2332490.c100935.m2460


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

the Suburbanite said:


> If I had a 10k budget I'd be looking at something like this, and a used outdoor wood furnace.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/DuroSPAN-S...rand=Duro+Span&_trksid=p2332490.c100935.m2460


Spray foam it, wouldn't take much to heat it.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

two times today the word equity comes up, earlier in my shop with one of my guys how does a building fit for the operation can it help you add value to your operation and here straight off Mr.Markus puts it out there, I would have to say good advice.
I changed a sensor on my dump truck today on the floor it was only a couple degrees above zero but one heck of a lot better than laying in the snow which we have all done a some point.
good luck


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Even with a heated shop I spend a fair amount of time laying in the snow...


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

some times it just can't be avoided, some times I chant the f word


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

For very few of us will a building make money, but it can save money. And it is somewhat of a necessity. 

Coming from someone who can't get more than half of his equipment inside just to service much less park.

Hopefully this year that will change. The larger salt bin has been a huge improvement, salt is much drier and getting the spreaders out of the snow has eliminated dumping salt into spreaders that have snow in them and preventing frozen salt.


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

jonniesmooth said:


> Spray foam it, wouldn't take much to heat it.


dry video, nicely set up quonset hut:


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> For very few of us will a building make money, but it can save money. And it is somewhat of a necessity.
> 
> Coming from someone who can't get more than half of his equipment inside just to service much less park.
> 
> Hopefully this year that will change. The larger salt bin has been a huge improvement, salt is much drier and getting the spreaders out of the snow has eliminated dumping salt into spreaders that have snow in them and preventing frozen salt.


 I would be happy with a canvas hoop structure on / between shipping containers.
30x40 with 2 12 ft. Overheaf doors and a service door. Just lockable cold storage for equipment, to free up space in the shop.


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

I have a enclosed carport. I upgraded to the normal roof so it sheds snow. It looks like a pole barn but is thrown up in a day. I insulated it and my truck sleeps happily at 60 degrees. I'm too close to the property line for a permanent building. 
My building is 20x36 with a 12x36 lean to . I'll probably enclose that at some point. It's not anything fancy but it works for me . I like having a warm place to fix things and keep salt from freezing in the spreader.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

magnatrac said:


> I have a enclosed carport. I upgraded to the normal roof so it sheds snow. It looks like a pole barn but is thrown up in a day. I insulated it and my truck sleeps happily at 60 degrees. I'm too close to the property line for a permanent building.
> My building is 20x36 with a 12x36 lean to . I'll probably enclose that at some point. It's not anything fancy but it works for me . I like having a warm place to fix things and keep salt from freezing in the spreader.
> 
> View attachment 214004
> ...


Wow! That's a good idea. Where did you get the car port from?


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Wow! That's a good idea. Where did you get the car port from?


I bought it from a place online carports.com . The brand they sold me here in Michigan is America steel carports due to the snow load . The ones sold down south are flimsy compared to what you get here. The insulation was new factory blem I got off Craigslist. There is another layer of that silver bubble type insulation behind the siding. I bought the garage door from menards , the ones the sold at the time were similar to a storage unit.


----------



## snowplowking (Jan 11, 2020)

thats beautiful


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

snowplowking said:


> thats beautiful


And it has Fajitas....!!!


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Mr.Markus said:


> And it has Fajitas....!!!


Please...... It's a full Tex mex Cafe !!!


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Did you install it?
Looks like a concrete pad it’s on?
How’s it anchored?


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

I did all the prep and a truck with texas plates and 4 mexiCANS showed up to put up the steel. One guy barely spoke English and they thought it was freezing at 40 degrees in the morning. They put it up in one day. I asked how fast they could move it after all the pieces were cut and he said "twice as fast" ! To have it dropped off you only save 6% so best to let them assemble it! 
Due to timeline and not being able to get a cement guy I put it on a wood foundation. A bunch of Post 42" down on cement pads and capped it with 4x4 and wrapped with a 2x10. They used 1/2" lag boIts to fasten it to my foundation. I put a crap ton of limestone in and had it totally prepped for cement with a drain. A buddy has a block ( he supplied comerica park etc) business and has a bunch 12x24 laying around so I ended up laying a really thick paver floor. Wasn't the plan but it looks sweet ! This building doesn't exist so I guess that's probably better than a slab of concrete lol


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

Ghost Garage for the WIN


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

the Suburbanite said:


> Ghost Garage for the WIN


@LapeerLandscape...


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

The power is on a post with a plug. If you look at the panel in the picture you can see. I had a electrician friend work that magic. I wired everything and he came up with that. After a couple winters of propane I decided to run a gas line. I guess that's probably considered permanent but the unit heater isn't ! 

Funny story I was out of town a year or so after I put it up and my brother was picking up a trailer. A guy pulled in ,he was with the state doing random property tax audit. I thought my number was up but turns out he didn't care. He asked my brother how many bedrooms and bathrooms. I guess the shed I tore down was equal lol. I did get the blessing of the former twp building inspector. He asked if it can be seen from the road. I said barely, he shook his head and said I don't know a thing ....


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

BossPlow2010 said:


> @LapeerLandscape...


The metal building is fine as cold storage without a permit. I just decided to make it better! I'm about 4 miles as the crow flies to lapeer county!


----------



## sota (Jan 31, 2011)

EWSplow said:


> Another quick thought.
> Buy 2 containers set them with a gap between them and build a roof (or temporary roof) over them.
> You'd have storage in the containers and you could park your truck between them.
> Salt could be stored in a container.


I like this idea. That and why not add active heating to the vehicle itself? Block heater, maybe diff/trans heaters. Then you're not inefficiently heating air which is inefficiently heating the vehicle in question.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

sota said:


> I like this idea. That and why not add active heating to the vehicle itself? Block heater, maybe diff/trans heaters. Then you're not inefficiently heating air which is inefficiently heating the vehicle in question.


It's very cost prohibitive to get a shipping container here right now because of a lack of container ships coming from China. The prices around here are about 4500 for a single trip.
They don't have anything else. I paid 1800 for mine a few years ago.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

BossPlow2010 said:


> @LapeerLandscape...


What is a ghost garage


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

LapeerLandscape said:


> What is a ghost garage


A structure that the zoning officer can not see.


----------



## sota (Jan 31, 2011)

BossPlow2010 said:


> It's very cost prohibitive to get a shipping container here right now because of a lack of container ships coming from China. The prices around here are about 4500 for a single trip.
> They don't have anything else. I paid 1800 for mine a few years ago.


stupid pandemic.

I'd look at the canvas carport idea, or possibly one of those DIY dome steel structures. Still think the idea of direct heating the vehicle is a good way to go regardless.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> A structure that the zoning officer can not see.


Thats not going to happen at my place.


----------



## snowplowking (Jan 11, 2020)

magnatrac said:


> I have a enclosed carport. I upgraded to the normal roof so it sheds snow. It looks like a pole barn but is thrown up in a day. I insulated it and my truck sleeps happily at 60 degrees. I'm too close to the property line for a permanent building.
> My building is 20x36 with a 12x36 lean to . I'll probably enclose that at some point. It's not anything fancy but it works for me . I like having a warm place to fix things and keep salt from freezing in the spreader.
> 
> View attachment 214004
> ...


@magnatrac hey how much did that set you back? Where did you get it from? Did you add the garage door? This is exactly what I want! I've been showing it off to my workers and friends, I'm already envision it in my yard! I might put a high cube attached to it for my salt and skidsteer also heat I might run a gas line out or use woodburner


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Thats not going to happen at my place.


That would drain us down...


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

snowplowking said:


> @magnatrac hey how much did that set you back? Where did you get it from? Did you add the garage door? This is exactly what I want! I've been showing it off to my workers and friends, I'm already envision it in my yard! I might put a high cube attached to it for my salt and skidsteer also heat I might run a gas line out or use woodburner


It's an american steel carport, a bunch of companies make similar buildings depending on your location.
Yes I added the door , ordered from menards and installed it with my brother.
My building was $12k but the lean to was expensive. I wanted a one piece roof not something bolted under the soffit. That cost as much as them bringing a separate 12x36 stand alone carport ( like you'd park an rv under) even though they only had one side and we're already here. They said it's just how it is. That said if you just did the 20x36x 12' wall building it was under $9k at the time.
I purchased thru carports.com and they had cheap financing at the time. A local place did rent to own but it was obviously more expensive than just buying. I bought in 2015 and am totally pleased with what I got for the money.
I planned on building a regular garage but with not being sure how long I would be here and the property line issue I went this route.
Spray foam would be the easiest way to insulate but once you do that it's never coming apart.
I thought I'd have a container here by now for salt but they're getting pricey for a nice one as @ bossplow2010 mentioned. For now we have a small bin in a pole barn a couple miles away. No big deal other than having to leave the loader plugged in vs sitting in a warm place.
We are a small operation one spreader and 2 trucks. We keep a dozen yards of salt on had at a time.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> A structure that the zoning officer can not see.


?


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

We put up a clear span canopy between two connex containers this year. Some scrap 2x12 caps the bottom gap of the containers to the grade. Gravel floor. Salt stays dry and doesn’t clump. We vent the sander when it comes back and thus far have zero issues. Found mine cheap on Proxibid.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Kvston said:


> We put up a clear span canopy between two connex containers this year. Some scrap 2x12 caps the bottom gap of the containers to the grade. Gravel floor. Salt stays dry and doesn't clump. We vent the sander when it comes back and thus far have zero issues. Found mine cheap on Proxibid.


Yes, they also make trusses specifically for this purpose. 
I figured the OP could do something temporary between containers and order trusses for spring.

And you found somewhere to store your 40' ladder. Always a challenge.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> ?
> 
> View attachment 214023


I always thought you lived in a bubble.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

LapeerLandscape said:


> I always thought you lived in a bubble.


It's a capsule...


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Ajlawn1 said:


> It's a capsule...


You keep the Snoweratorer in one of those too?? I would...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Kvston said:


> We put up a clear span canopy between two connex containers this year. Some scrap 2x12 caps the bottom gap of the containers to the grade. Gravel floor. Salt stays dry and doesn't clump. We vent the sander when it comes back and thus far have zero issues. Found mine cheap on Proxibid.


Future steel buildings makes a topper for sea cans as well, the biggest hurdle I can see with a clearspan is the snowload sliding off the canopy and getting hung up pushing the sides in.


----------



## snowplowking (Jan 11, 2020)

Kvston said:


> We put up a clear span canopy between two connex containers this year. Some scrap 2x12 caps the bottom gap of the containers to the grade. Gravel floor. Salt stays dry and doesn't clump. We vent the sander when it comes back and thus far have zero issues. Found mine cheap on Proxibid.


If I could enclose an area somehow just for my plow truck this is what I'd do


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

There's a bunch of roof systems on the Google.https://www.steelmasterusa.com/commercial-buildings/shipping-container-covers-roofs/
https://shieldup.co/https://hcisteelbuildings.com/shipping-container-covers/https://westernshelter.store/


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

I say if you own the property, go big or go home. You can never have enough space and maintenece on the cheap stuff will haunt you. Sit down with your thoughts and look to the future.


----------



## demetrios007 (Sep 30, 2004)

Theres a guy around here who has the dome over 2 cargo bins. He made less room inside by putting the dome to outer edges. He uses the top of containers for dry storage of skids and plows etc. The snow and rain never sits and drips in


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

demetrios007 said:


> Theres a guy around here who has the dome over 2 cargo bins. He made less room inside by putting the dome to outer edges. He uses the top of containers for dry storage of skids and plows etc. The snow and rain never sits and drips in


If you dont need the area underneath it is a good alternative, you lose 640 sq ft of floor space though. When the span is only 30 ft its hard to give up 16 to the containers...it would be cheaper to just buy 2 more containers


----------



## SilverPine (Dec 7, 2018)

While they look cheap to build. There are alot of costs outside the structure itself and the end price will be triple what the unit cost will be.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Sounds like the OP needs a "yard shed"


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Mark Oomkes said:


> For very few of us will a building make money, but it can save money. And it is somewhat of a necessity.
> 
> Coming from someone who can't get more than half of his equipment inside just to service much less park.
> 
> Hopefully this year that will change.


Yes.

We've got one building we built here 17 years ago - 60x40. We have outgrown it, and to keep things under cover we added a couple 53' van trailers 12' apart and put a roof between them. They've been here 10-12 years, and the floors are collapsing. Finally built a decent enough salt dome, so now the focus is to build more storage. One of my biggest OCD struggles is not having everything under a roof.

So we're pricing out options, and right now a clear-span steel building is about the same $$ as wooden pole structure. Looking at about 10k square feet, so it's a big pill to swallow. No concrete floor, some roll up doors, no heat or electric.

Need another February to make it work.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

GMC Driver said:


> Yes.
> 
> We've got one building we built here 17 years ago - 60x40. We have outgrown it, and to keep things under cover we added a couple 53' van trailers 12' apart and put a roof between them. They've been here 10-12 years, and the floors are collapsing. Finally built a decent enough salt dome, so now the focus is to build more storage. One of my biggest OCD struggles is not having everything under a roof.
> 
> ...


When you get to wider clear spans, steel would probably be less than wood framing. 
Frost walls with pillasters?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

GMC Driver said:


> Yes.
> 
> We've got one building we built here 17 years ago - 60x40. We have outgrown it, and to keep things under cover we added a couple 53' van trailers 12' apart and put a roof between them. They've been here 10-12 years, and the floors are collapsing. Finally built a decent enough salt dome, so now the focus is to build more storage. One of my biggest OCD struggles is not having everything under a roof.
> 
> ...


I've thought about selling our building and moving into the country and putting up a building to avoid my city taxes... But when I stared looking at costs, I couldn't build 1/8th of what I have for sq footage... So I guess I'll keep paying the yearly taxes...



GMC Driver said:


> Need another February to make it work.


Its over...lol


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

EWSplow said:


> When you get to wider clear spans, steel would probably be less than wood framing.
> Frost walls with pillasters?


What I am finding is that the building materials are almost the same price. It is the foundation requirements and the labour to install that differentiate the two.

The steel building companies state that there's little to installation, and try to sell it as a DIY. But with a 60' span, I'm not sure I want to be messing around with I-beams swinging in the air.

I'd agree a steel building would be a better building overall. However by the time I factor the labour and foundation requirements, it ends up being close to a $5/sq ft premium.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

We built a smaller 26x55 foot pole barn back in December for more storage. Its the start of a future expansion if things keep going the way they have been the last few years. 
We built it ourselves with the exception of the steel cladding. We've done and still do the sea can storage, but I find they are ugly and you have to plan how your parking stuff in it, otherwise you might be unloading it to get at something you thought you didn't need.


----------



## SilverPine (Dec 7, 2018)

I have a builder for those if you need. That was the cheapest part of the experience for me. Foundation/concrete being the most expensive.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

DeVries said:


> We built a smaller 26x55 foot pole barn back in December for more storage. Its the start of a future expansion if things keep going the way they have been the last few years.
> We built it ourselves with the exception of the steel cladding. We've done and still do the sea can storage, but I find they are ugly and you have to plan how your parking stuff in it, otherwise you might be unloading it to get at something you thought you didn't need.


Erecting the steel may not be as difficult as you think. Decades ago we were able to do much of the work from a basket on a case 1845 skid steer and lift beams with a reat straight lift, fork lift. The steel is relatively light gage.

Oops, quoted the wrong guy
Meant to quote @GMC Driver


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

EWSplow said:


> Erecting the steel may not be as difficult as you think. Decades ago we were able to do much of the work from a basket on a case 1845 skid steer and lift beams with a reat straight lift, fork lift. The steel is relatively light gage.
> 
> Oops, quoted the wrong guy
> Meant to quote @GMC Driver


Decades ago?

He's not talking about an Erector set...


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Decades ago?
> 
> He's not talking about an Erector set...


Decades ago I could erect...nevermind


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

why do I laugh?
is there something wrong with me, oh wait yes there is carry on.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Back in the early 80s was when we built.my mentors warehouse. Just a simple pole barn with a sand floor that was planned to be concrete later. Instead of just storage it ended up housing the office and because I was done school a bachelor's apartment and garage for a small car.
We set up the farm truck with scaffold to install the sheet metal, and because alot of the electrical was done by a friend of my bosses he got to show off his rigger to drill the holes for the 24 ft beams.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> Back in the early 80s was when we built.my mentors warehouse. Just a simple pole barn with a sand floor that was planned to be concrete later. Instead of just storage it ended up housing the office and because I was done school a bachelor's apartment and garage for a small car.
> We set up the farm truck with scaffold to install the sheet metal, and because alot of the electrical was done by a friend of my bosses he got to show off his rigger to drill the holes for the 24 ft beams.
> View attachment 214641
> View attachment 214643
> ...


Scaffold wagons (hay wagon running gear will Scaffold built on them) were quite common.
Is that a freaking bird palace on front of the finished building


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

EWSplow said:


> Scaffold wagons (hay wagon running gear will Scaffold built on them) were quite common.
> Is that a freaking bird palace on front of the finished building


Martin condo....


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> Scaffold wagons (hay wagon running gear will Scaffold built on them) were quite common.
> Is that a freaking bird palace on front of the finished building


When I built my shop I have scaffold set up on a 20ft trailer, made life a lot easier and only had to set up 2 sections.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> Martin condo....


We had one when I was a kid. When you get them to populate them, they're great bug eaters.


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

BUFF said:


> When I built my shop I have scaffold set up on a 20ft trailer, made life a lot easier and only had to set up 2 sections.


The rolling scaffolds and forms for pouring elevated sections of I-90 through Glenwood Canyon were pretty cool, and were epic game-changers in their time.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

That was a change, 
Driving that canyon beforehand was interesting even on a good day before then.
Especially in the spring.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

DeVries said:


> otherwise you might be unloading it to get at something you thought you didn't need.


That drives me crazy.


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Mr.Markus said:


> Back in the early 80s was when we built.my mentors warehouse. Just a simple pole barn with a sand floor that was planned to be concrete later. Instead of just storage it ended up housing the office and because I was done school a bachelor's apartment and garage for a small car.
> We set up the farm truck with scaffold to install the sheet metal, and because alot of the electrical was done by a friend of my bosses he got to show off his rigger to drill the holes for the 24 ft beams.
> View attachment 214641
> View attachment 214643
> ...


you think that truck is still in service?


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

DeVries said:


> We built a smaller 26x55 foot pole barn back in December for more storage. Its the start of a future expansion if things keep going the way they have been the last few years.
> We built it ourselves with the exception of the steel cladding. We've done and still do the sea can storage, but I find they are ugly and you have to plan how your parking stuff in it, otherwise you might be unloading it to get at something you thought you didn't need.


happens every November and April, except I don't have sea cans, I don't think ill every get away from it.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mudly said:


> you think that truck is still in service?


We had a salter mounted on it for awhile, @JD Dave told me once that he thinks he bought the salter off it.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

the Suburbanite said:


> The rolling scaffolds and forms for pouring elevated sections of I-90 through Glenwood Canyon were pretty cool, and were epic game-changers in their time.


Which Glenwood Canyon?

The one in CO, which is a beautiful drive, is I-70.


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

Aerospace Eng said:


> Which Glenwood Canyon?
> 
> The one in CO, which is a beautiful drive, is I-70.


yes.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

Mudly said:


> happens every November and April, except I don't have sea cans, I don't think ill every get away from it.


I share your pain.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

BUFF said:


> When I built my shop I have scaffold set up on a 20ft trailer, made life a lot easier and only had to set up 2 sections.


make the back of my neck glow, safety cops could bring enough pens and tickets here.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mr.Markus said:


> Back in the early 80s was when we built.my mentors warehouse. Just a simple pole barn with a sand floor that was planned to be concrete later. Instead of just storage it ended up housing the office and because I was done school a bachelor's apartment and garage for a small car.
> We set up the farm truck with scaffold to install the sheet metal, and because alot of the electrical was done by a friend of my bosses he got to show off his rigger to drill the holes for the 24 ft beams.
> View attachment 214641
> View attachment 214643
> ...


Wow! The Kanadian cloud must have alot more storage then the states...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Chineau said:


> make the back of my neck glow, safety cops could bring enough pens and tickets here.


The good old days when you just got things done....


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Mr.Markus said:


> The good old days when you just got things done....


haven't accomplished anything since


----------

